# Strawberry Jam



## myakkagldwngr (Mar 10, 2010)

I've been going crazy about making some strawberry wine, it's peak of the season here in Florida,,,
but fresh berries are still just too expensive for me to buy. Work is still non existant around here.
So I bought some Strawberry jam yesterday.
Now I've been researching the posts and found Luc's recipe but I'm not sure if his carboy was a five or six gallon.
I've got eight pounds of jam and hope to make at least 5 gallons.
Is that going to be enough of the sticky stuff?


----------



## Torch404 (Mar 10, 2010)

Most of the Jam wine recipes I have seen call from 3-4LBS of Jam. You might want to pick up a couple more if you're looking to do 5 gallons.


----------



## Julie (Mar 10, 2010)

The basic jam wine recipe calls for 3-16 oz jars of jam per gallon. I buy Walmart's brand which is 18 oz jars. I use 15 of these for a 5 gallon batch. The flavor is great. I believe I posted the recipe here somewhere.


----------



## TB1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a recipe I have used in the past and had good luck with.

http://scorpius.spaceports.com/~goodwine/jellywine.htm


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Mar 10, 2010)

I ended up using what I had and will probably add either another couple jars of jam tomorrow or a f-pac later.
I used 8 lbs of Strawberry jam, 4 large bananas and 1/2 cup of raisins. 
4 gallons of water, 6 cups of sugar, 3 teaspoons of pectic enzyme and 2 teaspoons of yeast energizer. 1 Packet of Monchaet yeast.
Right now it's bubbling pretty good. All the pulp is inside a bag suspended in the bucket.
The starting SG was 1.03 before adding the sugar then it went up to 1.0625
If I can I'll add a couple more jars of jam to it tomorrow. Only in my sweetie gets it for me. She's the one bringing the bacon home right now.


----------



## Julie (Mar 10, 2010)

Just so you understand that the amount of jam you used for 5 gallons is going to make a very weak tasting wine.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, that's why I'll probably add a couple more jars while it's still in the primary. I checked this am and the SG is still at 1.06 and it's fermenting well. I will have some time before I move it to a carboy.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Mar 15, 2010)

Now that I've transfer my strawberry jam to a carboy it is fermenting along really good.
The addition of a couple bananas has made the color a light red.
I added two more jars of jam to the primary and it has made the taste surprisingly very nice. I'll have to see what it's like after it's fermented. 
I will add an F-pac later on too.


----------



## Luc (Mar 15, 2010)

Most of my recipes are based on a 10 liter carboy.
That is about 2.7 gallon.
So for a 5 gallon I would double the ingredients.

Luc


----------

